# Two questions



## crackerjackjack (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I have two questions this time. The first one might sound kind of strange, but are you suppose to brush donkey's teeth? Also, if a jenny is still nursing does she cycle?

I was cleaning the donkey shed today and out in one of the yards, I found what looked like a tooth. Well of coarse I checked everyone's mouth and poor Crackers had only less then half of one of his front teeth. I think that one of the girls kicked him in the mouth and broke his tooth. Don't know when it happened. Doesn't seem to be affecting him. But they all look like they could use a good brushing.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2009)

well...some people I know consider donkey people strange...so I guess there is no strange question coming from a donkey person...










Remember asking..is the only way to learn, so nope..there are no strange questions.



I hope if you decide to brush your donkeys teeth, someone will be there to take a pic and post it. I can just see this HUGE toothbrush, you on a small ladder,brushing crackers teeth! Too cute for words...








No, you dont need to brush your donkeys teeth, but if when your vet comes out..you can have her look at them.Its possible if she has the tools, she will be able to remove alot of tarter or gook off of there teeth, but it really should come off naturally by there chewing-eating.

Yes, A jennet can cycle while she is nursing. In fact they normally cycle about 10 days after foaling, it is called a FOAL HEAT, some poeple do breed back on that cycle, but the majority of breeders usually wait until they come into cycle again. The first (foal heat) cycle is usually considered to be more of a cleaning cycle. Also, some jennets will not show any sign of a heat cycle when they have a foal at there side, so it can be kind of tricky unless you wait until the foal is weaned. Hope this helps answer your question.

Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, poor Crackers, I hope he is ok!

I know mine play pretty roughly at times, Max lost teeth, but the tooth fairy took them





A friend of our sons used to brush her horses teeth, he was really good natured, and liked the taste of toothpaste


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never tried (and never will



) to brush my mini donkeys teeth, though if you do; I agree with MeadowRidge Farm: post pics! I wouldn't worry about Crackers tooth.....If you are, call the vet. Good luck!


----------

